# Mmbt 6/18



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Fished we a co-worker that wanted a bunch of croaker for a cookout and headed to the Mmbt and started catching. Some were decent size but the rest were small , still seemes like the bigger ones are under the bridge.Also fished with cut mullet and caught some small stripers that we released and one decent size one on a live spot I caught and oh yeah one huge ray on mullet! Headed over to N.O.B and drifted catching mostly small croaker and then hit the Hrbt and it was slow!! Couple croaker , 1 small seabass and 2 small flounder.Anyone been catching those big croaker lately ? I did stop at the Jrb weds. the 17th and caught one huge one and then a few large and under.Back at work today but off again tomorrow to give it another shot.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Haven't been there for several years but I always used to catch some big croacker around the buoy just up river from the tunnel on the NN side in about 50' of water.Drifting on the edge of the channel .


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Bb , went back today with fishin phil and caught some decent ones under the mmbt. I have fished that same area your talking about and agree about the big ones. It's always easier to fish it at slack tide and before it gets rolling good out there and as far as trying to stay on the bottom you just have to add some weight once in awhile .There was lots of grass and debris flowing with the outgoing today .


----------

